# Train in a Restaurant



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,
I run a Restaurant and we always have a problem with the sound of the bell when the food is ready. It annoys people. I was thinking of doing a model train and when i push the button , the train will run a whole cycle while whistling and smoke. So I've ordered a Bachmann G-scale.
My worries are that during the noisy busy hours, the sound will be low. 
In my country (MAlta), model trains are not popular, so it's difficult to get any advises. Now i found your fantastic forum. I will be very greatful if you give some help.
What do you think is the best solution?
Thanks


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Another possibility would be to have a train station with a sound device inside, Lionel used to produce a whistling shack which has been out of production for some time. You can get a sound card with a steam whistle on it, and install it in a station, instead of a small speaker, it could be connected to the PA system. You would be able to control it via a switch, and adjustable volume to suit your needs. 

Perhaps one of the electrical guru's can provide more assistance than I can.

Carl


----------



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a briliant idea. thanks. I think that means i eliminate the sound sytem installed in the train.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually, no you won't. It would be separately controlled. In fact, you could completely isolate it, using it's own power supply. Also, since the train would be moving constantly, from what I gather, it may be hard to hear from some vantage points. Being unsure of the size of your establishment, I'm speculating on that. I hope guys like GunrunnerJohn look in here, if no responses I'll ask them to jump in. 

Carl


----------



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it's a big establesment. 
I think my best option will be, to connect a short train whistle sound to the main PA system (to get the attention of the staff), and leave the original sound of the train. 
That leaves me with 2 problems:
A-Is there anything that can be done to amplifie a littlebit the sound of the train?
B-What equipment should I use ,for a whistle sound or a short musical note( I'm thinking Indiana jones/western theme) That can be activate with the press of a button, and connected to my PA system / spekers?
Thanks.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

united said:


> Yes it's a big establesment.
> I think my best option will be, to connect a short train whistle sound to the main PA system (to get the attention of the staff), and leave the original sound of the train.
> That leaves me with 2 problems:
> A-Is there anything that can be done to amplifie a littlebit the sound of the train?
> ...


 

You could use a relay , operated by a switch on the layout , that would energise the relay as the train passes.
The relay would then operate a whistle or horn. Relay could be on a timer.

This may sound complicated , but I am an electrician.

If you have an electrician friend , he likely could set this up for you.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get many recordable modules that would allow you to record anything you like and activate it using a pushbutton. I bought some that have three buttons that will playback three different recordings. The total recording length can be about three minutes. You could tap that into the PA system and announce whatever you like, even have some variability. They're pretty cheap, and would solve the problem.


----------



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your help! I will show this to my electrician.


----------



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can get many recordable modules that would allow you to record anything you like and activate it using a pushbutton. I bought some that have three buttons that will playback three different recordings. The total recording length can be about three minutes. You could tap that into the PA system and announce whatever you like, even have some variability. They're pretty cheap, and would solve the problem.


Do you know any electrical operated recordable module brand that I can connect to speakers?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Radio Shack has a $10 module that you can record on, and you can connect it's output to a PA system if desired.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

i think people are missing the core issue here.

its a restaurant and people are getting annoyed at the bell that the kitchen uses to notify wait staff that food is ready/

how precious are these people


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

zorba said:


> i think people are missing the core issue here.
> 
> its a restaurant and people are getting annoyed at the bell that the kitchen uses to notify wait staff that food is ready/
> 
> how precious are these people


The core issue is he wants to do something other than the traditional bell like most restaurants use. He's planning on adding a larger scale train, and wants to use a train whistle sound instead.


united said:


> Hi,
> I run a Restaurant and we always have a problem with the sound of the bell when the food is ready. It annoys people. *I was thinking of doing a model train and when i push the button , the train will run a whole cycle while whistling and smoke.* So I've ordered a Bachmann G-scale.
> My worries are that during the noisy busy hours, the sound will be low.


Suggestions were made to offer a good way to achieve what he desires, the whistling train sound to alert his staff. It also allows him to run his train, and not worry about whether the locomotive is loud enough to be heard, as he said was possible.

Not far from me, an old railstop, there used to be a restaurant with trains inside, and whistle sounds played. Sadly, it closed a number of years back as the owners retired. 


In any business, your customers are your most precious commodity, keep them happy or you'll soon be out of business. Simple common sense. For a minimal investment, he can try it. If it doesn't work out, he can always try something different, or revert back to the bell.

Carl


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

A little tissue under the bell in the right place or some tape to damp vibrations will make it quieter, but where's the fun in that?
-Ed


----------



## united (Nov 16, 2012)

I am hoping that running 40feet will be enough to get the waiter attaintion. The sound will only be needed to make it look a bit real. 
At the moment we use a common door bell and in the restaurant industry, it is well known that they annoy people. 
Zorba, to be honest , I am worried that this might be worst than the bell. Hope not: There might be some long working hours for instalation and decoration waiting for me . More than that ,some members of my family (we run the Restaurant together) are totally against this idea. Zorba , you've just coused me a big headace.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

united said:


> Zorba, to be honest , I am worried that this might be worst than the bell. Hope not: There might be some long working hours for instalation and decoration waiting for me . More than that ,some members of my family (we run the Restaurant together) are totally against this idea. Zorba , you've just coused me a big headace.


If you use the station I suggested and recordable device GRJ suggested, you can change the sound if you don't like it. You'd also be able to fully control the volume of the sounds. You would have the ability to try various sound effects, different type of whistles or what have you, unlimited possibilities. I'd personally consider the train as more of a decoration than the "call device". Just my humble opinion.

Carl


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Here on the west side of Tulsa, we have Ollies Station Restaurant.

http://www.olliesstation.com/

The big draw is the trains! Their website isn't too great but if you google it, there are a lot of pictures of the inside of the restaurant.

There are trains everywhere, and they run most of the time.


Jody


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

You ordered a Bachmann G scale engine...and you expect the whistle and bell to function?
The only Bach LS with any bell and whistle that I know of out of the box is or was SOME of the three truck Shays....and unless you have DCC, you cannot trigger bell or whistle, nor adjust volume on the Quasinami (being designed and built by Soundtraxx to Bachmann/Kader's specifications....almost a Tsunami, but not quite).
The 4-6-0's, the smaller engines had a phony "chuff" system...later ones having volume control.
At one point in my life I repaired engines for a restaurant that used trains......and I have all the totally shot track and wood supports from another that went belly up.
You can add a Phoenix to any.....use the P9 version, as it has a battery backup for track power situations, whilst the P8 does not (dcc and radio/battery systems).
Buy a track cleaning car.
Do NOT use the Bachmann tin track....way too tight of radius, will rust and develop all sorts of issues.
Threw all mine out.
Brass will work well, but you need to clamp all the joints and use conductive grease/paste inside the joiners.
Brass track will eventually wear....mostly if you sand it to clean it.
It will not wear the wheels and flanges out.
Stainless will need almost no maintenance, but will wear the wheels and flanges out, especially plastic.

Dave


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

dont get me wrong, i rekon having a train as a decoration in a restaurant is an awesome idea. but if customers are getting annoyed at a bell, having a train whistle isnt going to solve your problem. sure it may be a novelty at frist, but an hour into the meal hearing it over and over again might get on peoples nerves. (wouldnt bother me, but gauging the clientelle of this place from the OP then it is enevitable).

i would suggest something like this.....

http://www.hmewireless.com/restaurant-pagers/servercall/


----------

